# Atomic Buffalo Turds in the smoker?



## Rocklobster (Jul 20, 2011)

I am going to fire up the smoker today for some turkey wings, I think. I am going to make some buffalo turds and was wondering if the cream cheese would melt out if they are exposed to heat for too long.  I have never made them before.  When you make them on the grill, is the cheese melting and leaking out an issue? 

I may just do both on the bbq. I don't want to take the chance of disaster. and mess.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2011)

Cut the top off the peppers and scoop out the seeds and ribs then fill and wrap with bacon (don't cut the peppers in half).   This will minimize the loss.  If you have or can fashion, a rack, smoke them upright.

Amazon.com: Jalapeno Pepper Grill Rack Set: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 20, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Cut the top off the peppers and scoop out the seeds and ribs then fill and wrap with bacon (don't cut the peppers in half). This will minimize the loss. If you have or can fashion, a rack, smoke them upright.
> 
> Amazon.com: Jalapeno Pepper Grill Rack Set: Patio, Lawn & Garden


 Yes. Good idea. I don't have an actual pepper rack, but maybe I can do something with my rib rack.  I like to jerry rig things.  Thanks, Andy!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2011)

Are you going to season the cheese in the peppers or add a lil smokie?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes. I was going to add a bit of chopped chorizo and paprika to the cheese. The photos I see on the internet show that the peppers and bacon are well cooked and the cheese is still intact. So, I think I am going to go with the bbq, and some hickory chips...


----------



## pacanis (Jul 20, 2011)

I just posted this if it will help.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f35/abts-how-i-make-them-73696.html#post1026211


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 20, 2011)

ok. I was worried that the long cooking period would allow the cheese to really liquify and run out. Thanks for that, Mr. P!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 20, 2011)

It will swell some and ooze a little if they aren't wrapped up like I showed, but nothing serious. Cream cheese seems to hold up really well.


----------



## BigAL (Jul 20, 2011)

You could also plug the hole w/sausage.  Fill w/cheese, etc then plug w/a brat, dog, what ever.  I use brats to plug them.

Also, don't over fill.  Just takes a bit to make a nice snack.


----------

